# kinofilme 2007



## knuddelbär (16 Dez. 2006)

ach ja und es kommt im neuen jahr saw III und IV und spiderman 3 und underworld 3 nur leider ohne kate backinsale und batman returns 2 und wer hostel 1 gesehen hat der bekommt auch im neuen jahr den hostel 2 zu sehen 



viel spass beim sehen


----------



## spoiler (16 Dez. 2006)

So ist es  ausserdem fallen mir da noch ein:

-Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning
-Rocky Balboa (Rocky 6)
-Neues vom Wixxer
-Ghost Rider
-Hannibal rising - Wie alles begann
-Fluch der Karibik 3
-Shrek der Dritte
-Ocean's 13
-Live Free or Die Hard (Stirb langsam 4)
-The Simpsons Movie
-Rush Hour 3
-28 Weeks later
-Harry Potter und der Orden des Phoenix
-The Bourne Ultimatum
-Vermächtnis der Tempelritter 2
-Alien vs. Predator 2



2007 kann ja nur gut werden zumindest was die Movie Welt betrifft 
Es ist halt das Jahr der Mehrteiler


----------



## AMUN (16 Dez. 2006)

hostel 2 and Alien vs. Predator 2 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

:3drolling: :3drolling: :3drolling:


----------



## Muli (17 Dez. 2006)

Na da sind schon einige erfreuliche Nachrichten bei 
Leider wurde:

Spiderman 3 vergessen, der mit 300 Millionen EURO Produktionskosten bisher die teuerste Produktion aller Zeiten darstellt!!!

Ich bin mal gespannt wie der wird


----------



## fl4m3 (18 Dez. 2006)

Das wird ein gutes Jahr 

Auf fast jeden Film der da obensteht freu ich mich!
Ich warte nur noch auf nen neuen Superman Teil und dann kann nichts mehr schief gehen


----------



## allo (2 Juli 2007)

...im juni...2008...kommt vlt. der neue bond...im dezember 2008 startet illuminati ( dan brown )...nur schon so zur info


----------

